# Eels



## little (Mar 10, 2006)

Greetings and HAPPY NEW YEAR! for the new year I want to get an eel, what i need help with is what kind.... at this time i dont have a big tank, I have a 20g and a 35 hex, <<low ground area>> My 60 g or 135g should be set up and ready by Feb, < soon as I move, so yeah I should wait, but I dont want to , talk me into waiting or please suggest a good eel I kind of think if i get a small one it will be ok till the bigger tanks are set up,, yeah silly I know. Thanks !


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

Can you tell us a little more about your future set-ups? What fish do you plan to have? 

In your size tanks you planning on getting, you may be able to get a spiny eel (not a true eel), but it depends on the species.


----------



## Fishnut2 (Jan 18, 2005)

Definetely wait for now. Why put the eel through any extra stress? After all...you could loose it during the move. Use the extra time to research different eels. Find that perfect eel that will be ideal for your new setup.


----------



## BlackArchFish (Apr 29, 2005)

Eels are also GREAT escape kamakazi fish. lol.
You will HAVE to have a tightly closed top for an eel to live. 
Moving the eel as said above, will stress it, and I wouldn't be surprised if the eel just jumped out, or got out somehow of whatever container you try to put it in.
My friend's mom had an eel, and my mom's co-worker had one, they both escapred from their tank and died.  So please be sure you want and eel, and that you are PREPARED to basically duck tape everything closed for the tank.


----------



## Plecostomus (Jul 31, 2006)

You could probably get a peacok eel or a tire track eel once you have a larger tank set up.


----------



## agfisher02 (Sep 14, 2006)

Depending on the fish you add to it you could add a tire track to the larger tanks. However I would wait till you have those set up.


----------



## jtrotter77 (Jul 24, 2006)

depends if you want a real eel or a boneyfish(sold as eels peac0ck,,fire,tiretrack,ect..) all are escape artist but true freshwater eels are very tough and can live through most anything, they are not commonly available however they also get larger. I am not talking about what is sold as freshwater moray eels as they are actually brackish and never live very long in fresh but I am talking about real freshwater eels, any of the anguilla species, they come in a variety of colors even marbled however they can be tough to locate the nicer ones. Most are a grayish blue color. the hardest is to find the marbled or the real green ones. . feeding them is easy as they eat worms,shrimp,feeders ect.. they will get to about 3.5' long when grown however but it does take a long time as they live an average of 15-17yrs, , attached is a pic of some green ones I have right now. I get the gray ones in all the time this is the first time I have ever gotton greens in, and not sure when I can get them again, they are currently about 12-14"


----------

